# Patriots Owner Bob Kraft Charged With Soliciting Prostitution



## jazz lady

> New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft, one of the most powerful men in American football, was charged today on two counts of soliciting prostitution in connection to a recent law enforcement bust on massage parlors in Florida that, according to law enforcement, were used for prostitution and human trafficking. The news comes a few weeks after the Patriots won their sixth Super Bowl and days after Kraft appeared at the NBA All-Star game.
> 
> In a press conference Friday morning, Jupiter Police chief Daniel Kerr said Kraft was charged with two counts of soliciting prostitution. Kerr said there is video evidence of Kraft involved in sex acts in a massage parlor.



Naughty, naughty boy


----------



## PeoplesElbow

He was just getting his balls deflated.


----------



## glhs837

"Illegal use of hands below the 50 yard line"


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## kom526

Can I put this here?

Or nah?


----------



## Gilligan

Bob reportedly reached out to his friend Bill Clinton for advice on how to handle his situation. When he asked Bill if he might be in as bad a situation as Bill was with whole Lewinsky thing, Bill replied: "Close, Bob...but no cigar".


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Bob reportedly reached out to his friend Bill Clinton for advice on how to handle his situation. When he asked Bill if he might be in as bad a situation as Bill was with whole Lewinsky thing, Bill replied: "Close, Bob...but no cigar".


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> Bob reportedly reached out to his friend Bill Clinton for advice on how to handle his situation. When he asked Bill if he might be in as bad a situation as Bill was with whole Lewinsky thing, Bill replied: "Close, Bob...but no cigar".


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## PeoplesElbow

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 135184


That is going to haunt me


----------



## TCROW

Super Bowl rings and prostitution rings. They just kind of go together.


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 135198


----------



## vraiblonde

Let's just get real:

The only reason anyone cares about this is because they hate the Patriots because they're winners.  Losers always hate winners.

Apparently there are MUCH more well known names on that list, but the one making the big news Bob Kraft.  Why?  Because losers hate winners.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

vraiblonde said:


> Let's just get real:
> 
> The only reason anyone cares about this is because they hate the Patriots because they're winners.  Losers always hate winners.
> 
> Apparently there are MUCH more well known names on that list, but the one making the big news Bob Kraft.  Why?  Because losers hate winners.



I generally hate anyone from the north east.


----------



## kom526

I'm sorry but your theory is garbage Vrai. Bob Kraft green lights that garbage commercial telling all men we can be better yada yada but he goes out and hooks up with some hookers? Eff that. If that testosterone shaming commercial had not been put out then he can have all the happy endings he wants but now he can soak in the shame he brought upon himself.


----------



## TCROW

vraiblonde said:


> Let's just get real:
> 
> The only reason anyone cares about this is because they hate the Patriots because they're winners.  Losers always hate winners.
> 
> Apparently there are MUCH more well known names on that list, but the one making the big news Bob Kraft.  Why?  Because losers hate winners.



No, the only reason anyone hates the Pats is because Brady and Kraft are Trump supporters.


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> I'm sorry but your theory is garbage Vrai. Bob Kraft green lights that garbage commercial telling all men we can be better yada yada but he goes out and hooks up with some hookers? Eff that. If that testosterone shaming commercial had not been put out then he can have all the happy endings he wants but now he can soak in the shame he brought upon himself.



Bah.  If people are going to be stupid - talking to you again, progs - someone should get rich off it.  Why waste all that stupid?

But for real - I highly doubt the MSM is going after him so hard because of some masculinity-shaming commercial.  They loved that and watch it every night while punishing the pubes.  They are almost certainly hanging him out because he owns the Pats.


----------



## glhs837

Wait, are you all assuming that Kraft has some connection to Gillette because they play in Gillette stadium?  I cant see any link between Kraft GRoup and Gillette other than Gillette pays a wad for naming the stadium. If that's the case then pretty sure he doesn't get to say what they advertise.


----------



## Grumpy

TCROW said:


> No, the only reason anyone hates the Pats is because Brady and Kraft are Trump supporters.


 The Pats have been hated far longer than Trump has been in the national spotlight.


----------



## donbarzini

I hope I don't get scolded. But it's worth it


----------



## kom526

glhs837 said:


> Wait, are you all assuming that Kraft has some connection to Gillette because they play in Gillette stadium?  I cant see any link between Kraft GRoup and Gillette other than Gillette pays a wad for naming the stadium. If that's the case then pretty sure he doesn't get to say what they advertise.


*



			Gillette
		
Click to expand...

*


> Stadium. ... The stadium is *owned* and operated by *Kraft* Sports Group, a subsidiary of The *Kraft* Group, the company through which businessman Robert *Kraft owns* the Patriots and Revolution.



Emphasis from the [SEARCH], not mine.


----------



## glhs837

kom526 said:


> Emphasis from the [SEARCH], not mine.
> [/QUOTE
> Right,but the stadium isnt Gillette, its just named that. They bought the naming rights. That doesn't give Kraft any control over what Gillette does in their advertising. Bolding mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stadium was originally known as CMGI Field before the naming rights were bought by Gillette after the "dot-com" bust.[10] *Although Gillette was acquired by Procter & Gamble in 2005*, the stadium retains the Gillette name because P&G has continued to use the Gillette brand name and because the Gillette company was founded in the Boston area. Gillette and the Patriots jointly announced in September 2010 that their partnership, which includes naming rights to the stadium, will extend through the 2031 season.[11]
Click to expand...


----------



## GregV814

So this rapcrap "star", R. Kelly,  urinates in the face of a 13 year old girl in a video and gets totally exonerated, and resurfaces as a pedophile and everyone is yawning...Bob here, a senior citizen who probably has 2 viagra a day to get a woody, gets a hand job from some professional whore and everyone is outraged?????


----------



## Grumpy

GregV814 said:


> So this rapcrap "star", R. Kelly,  urinates in the face of a 13 year old girl in a video and gets totally exonerated, and resurfaces as a pedophile and everyone is yawning...Bob here, a senior citizen who probably has 2 viagra a day to get a woody, gets a hand job from some professional whore and everyone is outraged?????



He's a conservative and owns the Pats..Media loves that combo..R.Kelly is everything Kraft isn't..so the media is 'nothing to see here'..


----------



## vraiblonde

GregV814 said:


> So this rapcrap "star", R. Kelly,  urinates in the face of a 13 year old girl in a video and gets totally exonerated, and resurfaces as a pedophile and everyone is yawning...Bob here, a senior citizen who probably has 2 viagra a day to get a woody, gets a hand job from some professional whore and everyone is outraged?????



Fun times, eh?


----------



## gemma_rae

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 135184


That's the one he pays to f##k the other 31 NFL teams!


----------



## gemma_rae

I wonder how much the Jupiter Fla Po-Po got paid to set him up? It's the Trump connection, the media said they'd do anything, and they did.


----------



## glhs837

I thought that camera thing seemed odd. Not many places running illegal trafficking operations gonna place cameras unless they were planning on blackmail. Makes we wonder if the cops were coming down on them and they offered up some prime rib class PR.


----------

